# Plz help me out with ma upgradation probs



## hellgate (Aug 24, 2008)

hey guys i'm thinking of upgarding my pc.
1st i'm looking 4 a gfx card in the range of 15-20k.in a diff thread i was suggested 4870.wat i was thinking was of buying nVidia (9800GTX+ or GTX 260) cuz nost games r supported by nVidia.so plz suggest me brands which i shall get in Kolkata.also give me the names of the shops and their contact nos.

now comes the part which is giving me sleepless nights.i'll upgarde to Nehalem once it reaches the market and good mobos r available.so i was thinking whether its a good idea to get a P45 chipset based mobo.
specifically i'm looking 4 Biostar TPower I45 for bout 7k (or maybe 'll get Darklords mobo).so wat sud i do,run my current config and upgrade to Nehalem directly or sud i get a P45 based mobo now and then later on move to Nehalem?

Plz help me decide.

Thnx


----------



## Renny (Aug 24, 2008)

Dude that system in your siggy your current config rite, that's one hell of a rig dude  , why do you want to upgrade?

Instead of upgrading now why dont you upgrade directly to nehalem later.


----------



## acewin (Aug 24, 2008)

and I hope you know for nehalam you would need X58 chipset mobo than ny of the current mobos.
And I donot even think u need to invest in anything right now or in nxt 6months except for the gfx card.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 24, 2008)

@Rahul  yup the config in my siggy is my current rig.still its time for me to upgrade.

@acewin  i do that Nehalem will req me to buy new mobo and procy as current gen mobo and procy r not inter compatible with Nehalem.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

keep ur current proccy ,ram,mobo..u have already OC'd it mch..
get 4870 
in most games they are neck to neck
GTX 260 is 3fps ahead in Crysis ,if that matters


----------



## hellgate (Aug 24, 2008)

but then nvidia cards do hav PhysX support.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

true..hw many games support physx/gettng physx ?
these--
Cryostasis (Dev: Action Forms/Publisher: 1C Games) 
Nurien (developed and published by Nurien Software) 
MKZ (Object Software/publisher TBD) 
Backbreaker (Natural Motion/publisher TBD) 
Bionic Commando (GRIN/Capcom) 
Empire: Total War (Creative Assembly/Sega) 
Aliens: Colonial Marines (Gearbox/Sega) 
Borderlands (Gearbox/2K Games) Cryostasis (Dev: Action Forms/Publisher: 1C Games) 
Nurien (developed and published by Nurien Software) 
MKZ (Object Software/publisher TBD) 
Backbreaker (Natural Motion/publisher TBD) 
Bionic Commando (GRIN/Capcom) 
Empire: Total War (Creative Assembly/Sega) 
Aliens: Colonial Marines (Gearbox/Sega) 
Borderlands (Gearbox/2K Games) 


+ AMD and Havok ?


----------



## hellgate (Aug 24, 2008)

ok.so u ppl r suggesting me not to upgrade my mobo.think i'm gonna get 2 sticks of DDR2 800 and a gfx card.and maybe if i can get the Biostar TPower I45 for very low price then i shall get it too..


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

Cool.do update me with the price of biostar


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Thread starter !!! I am upgrading to your config and u r upgrading already . Wow !!! 
If u sell ur rig i wud be delighted to buy it .   

IMO u shud buy the HD 4870 or if possible buy the 4870X2 , its the best card and its about to be launched in India , go for it and it wud be way better than 4870 and u wont require crossfire for it too . 

*neways current xfire mobo are crap they are "Crossfire Ready" not "Crossfire".*


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

^what?crossfire ready and not crossfire?


----------



## hellgate (Aug 24, 2008)

^^^  he's confused.

@mehra.rakesh  i'm not selling my whole rig.all u can get is 2*1GB DDR2 667 sticks and the IP35-E mobo.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

roadrippersid on E is looking for ip35e
if u wanna sell


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

@hellgate

Dude, I think that you should wait for Nehalem as others say. Otherwise you will just waste your money by buying a new mobo. Your mobo is good enough . Get the GTX260. And if you want to buy RAM, go for DDR2 800MHz RAM


----------



## hellgate (Aug 24, 2008)

^^^   dood i already hav a buyer for my new mobo.i'll sell it 4 more than i'll buy it in November bt the prob is he doesnt want a P35 based mobo so i cant sell him my present mobo.



nish_higher said:


> roadrippersid on E is looking for ip35e
> if u wanna sell


 
care to explain buddy, didnt quite get u
thnx.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

^erodov.com                 username-roadrippersid                he's lookin for ip35e.got a pm from him and he asked me to find a seller


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 24, 2008)

hellgate said:


> hey guys i'm thinking of upgarding my pc.
> 1st i'm looking 4 a gfx card in the range of 15-20k.in a diff thread i was suggested 4870.wat i was thinking was of buying nVidia (9800GTX+ or GTX 260) cuz nost games r supported by nVidia.so plz suggest me brands which i shall get in Kolkata.also give me the names of the shops and their contact nos.
> 
> now comes the part which is giving me sleepless nights.i'll upgarde to Nehalem once it reaches the market and good mobos r available.so i was thinking whether its a good idea to get a P45 chipset based mobo.
> ...



as others have said i would suggest u not to get a new motherboard as nehlam will costly initially and will using socket B (LG1336) and chipset would be X58 which in most certainty will support only DDR3.

so buying a mobo will not be great in my opinion.

and i think the mobo u are buying is this 

link - *www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-power/content.php?S_ID=365

this is crossfire mobo ....why buy a crossfire mobo when u plan to buy gtx260?

if u don't want crossfire or SLI go for MSI P45 neo which is much better mobo.

15~20k range u must go for HD 4870 perhaps for a 1GB DDR5 model,its better than gtx260 in every sense. and it costs less.that way u can save money and put in mobo if u like.

theitwares prices-

gecube HD4870 -17000/-+shipping.
POV 260gtx-19500/-+shipping.

lynx prices-
sapphire HD4870 -16755/- + 670/-(4%VAT)+150/-=17575/-
zotac gtx260 -18236/- + 730 (4%VAT)+150/-=19115/-

clearly the difference is 2.5k in both the cards

and for hd4870 performs much better than gtx260 and costs 2.5k less convince urself at 

link - *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-7.html



> wat i was thinking was of buying nVidia (9800GTX+ or GTX 260) cuz nost games r supported by nVidia.



seriously dude which age u are living in ??

tell me a game not supported by ATI and is supported by nVidia....please.

kolkata is tricky place to get the brands,i suggest u ask for fellow forum members from kolkata they will help u out.

so i will suggest u a HD4870 anyday ...its much faster than gtx260 thanks to DDR5 memory which gtx260 lacks.

if u still want to pay more and stick with nvidia its ur choice.


----------



## acewin (Aug 25, 2008)

ingame his hell's idea is lil different as I see. He is selling IP35E mobo and buying any P45 mobo, and latter on when nahelam comes he already has any of his mate to buy that P45 mobo(this person does not want P35 mobo), all this said if I understood it correctly.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 25, 2008)

AMD representatives reported yesterday the absence of plans with respect to the realization of CUDA support and PhysX in future video cards. Yesterday appeared the possibility of accelerating PHYsX by radeon HD video cards with the aid of modified drivers. Using the drivers physX 8.06.12, which ensure physX support for NVIDIA video card. After a certain modification, as reports associate, these drivers can be forced to accelerate physical effects using radeon HD 3870. The support of radeon HD 48xx is not realized, since the author does not have any model for experiments.



In 3DMark vantage with radeon HD 3870 and modified drivers it was possible to increase the result by 10-12% in comparison with the same configuration but without physX support . The work on drivers continues, and new revelations on this theme will appear within the next few days.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 25, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> seriously dude which age u are living in ??
> 
> tell me a game not supported by ATI and is supported by nVidia....please.


 
u got me all wrong buddy.by support i meant that most games come with the 'The way its meant to be played' logo ,i.e nVidia sponsors them and maybe the games r optimised to run better on nVidia cards.
now hen did i say that games wont run on ATi cards cuz nVidia supports them.

@acewin  yeah buddy u got it rt.this guy came to me a few days back and said that he's buying a rig in 55k by November.so i asked him wat mobo and procy he prefers.the answer was P45 and Penryn uad or dual.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

hellgate said:


> by support i meant that *most games come with the 'The way its meant to be played' logo* ,i.e *nVidia sponsors them and maybe the games r optimised to run better on nVidia cards.*



Hahahaha...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/55.png

even some games comes with AMD Ati logo.....it means only sponsership & nothin else..& optimized 4 certain cards doesn't mean dat  Nvidia  is giving a optimization patch 2 dat game company so dat Ati doesn't get full support...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

JUST A FACT --->>>  GRAW2 refuses to be played on ATi cards. This is certainly seen by the charts and graphs (any review site). Even a single GTX260 beats the ATi Radeon HD4870x2 in GRAW2 . I dunno how did the UbiSoft guys did it . Anyways, this should not affect your decision .


----------



## hellgate (Aug 25, 2008)

bad news 4 me.these Rashi guys in kolkata r (i dont hav words to xpress myself).

they hav quoted prices of 20.3k for XFX 9800GTX Alpha Dog and 24.5k for XFX GTX260.wats more ATi HD48xx series aint available with them.

now i dont think i'll be able to do much.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 25, 2008)

Rashi s****  if u go directly they'll always quote insane prices.
+ why XFX?get EVGA


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 25, 2008)

hellgate said:


> u got me all wrong buddy.by support i meant that most games come with the 'The way its meant to be played' logo ,i.e nVidia sponsors them and maybe the games r optimised to run better on nVidia cards.
> now hen did i say that games wont run on ATi cards cuz nVidia supports them.
> 
> @acewin  yeah buddy u got it rt.this guy came to me a few days back and said that he's buying a rig in 55k by November.so i asked him wat mobo and procy he prefers.the answer was P45 and Penryn uad or dual.



don't u know what happened with assain's creed ....the game which was supposed to be nVidia's "the way its meant to be played" flagship  ???? it was getting 20% more fps on raedon 3000 cards...so due to pressure from nVidia ubisoft had to patch it ..

link - *www.techreport.com/discussions.x/14707

no wonder GRAW2 doesn't work well for ATI cards ...ubisoft had to somewhere show they care about nvidia too.....



nish_higher said:


> Rashi s****  if u go directly they'll always quote insane prices.
> + why XFX?get EVGA



thats absolutely right ....and 

+1 for EVGA ...but EVGA will cost 2-3k more than xfx for sure ...but they are worth it!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

I with go with nish_higher

Go with eVGA or MSI.

Leave XFX .


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 25, 2008)

hellgate said:


> bad news 4 me.these Rashi guys in kolkata r (i dont hav words to xpress myself).
> 
> they hav quoted prices of 20.3k for XFX 9800GTX Alpha Dog and 24.5k for XFX GTX260.wats more ATi HD48xx series aint available with them.
> 
> now i dont think i'll be able to do much.



rashi sells only xfx and asus cards as far as i know and neither asus had launched their ati HD series and gtx+ cards nor xfx has launched their gtx+ cards in india yet ...so u will not get any such cards from rashi for sure .....


better ask any other dealer ...perhaps tirupati they have evga and they have evga 9800gtx+
but i m sure that will cost u somewhere 15~16k ...at that price hd4870 is better anyday ......i see u say ur location is currently in mumbai ....why don't u check out prices of gfx card there...u can get really good deal there ...


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 25, 2008)

i really dont know why u want to spend more just for 3fps .i.e. get 4870 from MSI/Sapphire/Gecube/XpertVision
better keep that money for Nehalem.get DDR3 with better timings then


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 25, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> i really dont know why u want to spend more just for 3fps .i.e. get 4870 from MSI/Sapphire/Gecube/XpertVision
> better keep that money for Nehalem.get DDR3 with better timings then



+1 for this .....

really a person thinking for nehalem should save all the money he can ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 25, 2008)

hellgate said:


> hey guys i'm thinking of upgarding my pc.
> 1st i'm looking 4 a gfx card in the range of 15-20k.in a diff thread i was suggested 4870.wat i was thinking was of buying nVidia (9800GTX+ or GTX 260) cuz nost games r supported by nVidia.so plz suggest me brands which i shall get in Kolkata.also give me the names of the shops and their contact nos.
> 
> now comes the part which is giving me sleepless nights.i'll upgarde to Nehalem once it reaches the market and good mobos r available.so i was thinking whether its a good idea to get a P45 chipset based mobo.
> ...




Hmm, Biostar is good. Get the 9800GTX+ @ 11.5k
check lynx-india.com


----------



## hellgate (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm at home currently.so no Mumbai & Nehru Place 4 me.

got Ati rates from another vendor.this guy has quoted 12.4k for HD4850 and 20k for 4870 512MB.
seeing the market condition i doubt whether i'll even get Nehalem by end of 2008.

so wat i'm thinking is i'll get the mobo & ram that Darklord is selling and perhaps get a 4850,then wait till end of 2008, and if i get Nehalem at good rates then i'll buy it else wait till availability is good.

also for gaming @ 1440x900, 4850 sud be enuf.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 25, 2008)

ur dealers are crap man.purchase 4870 online from lynx or theitwares for about 3k less

btw  
is darky selling that biostar mobo ? i dont think so.he didnt put it on sale anywhere


----------



## hellgate (Aug 25, 2008)

i know that dood, but cant help it.


----------



## Roadripper (Aug 25, 2008)

Get it from KMD na ..


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 25, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ur dealers are crap man.purchase 4870 online from lynx or theitwares for about 3k less
> 
> btw
> is darky selling that biostar mobo ? i dont think so.he didnt put it on sale anywhere


+1 

thats the case in my case too ...even in chennai its the same story ...don't if this is the case in metro ...what will be the case in smaller cities....i m planning to buy gfx card for lynx or itwares cos that will be much cheaper for me ...how is the reputation of these shop ? i heard very positive about lynx ...but not so much about itwares ...though i have talked to the guy ..named rahul from itwares a couple of times ...



comp@ddict said:


> Hmm, Biostar is good. Get the 9800GTX+ @ 11.5k
> check lynx-india.com



its 11,827 + 4% VAT + 150 shipping = 12.5k and not 11.5 k 

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2244


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> +1
> 
> thats the case in my case too ...even in chennai its the same story ...don't if this is the case in metro ...what will be the case in smaller cities....i m planning to buy gfx card for lynx or itwares cos that will be much cheaper for me ...how is the reputation of these shop ? i heard very positive about lynx ...but not so much about itwares ...though i have talked to the guy ..named rahul from itwares a couple of times ...
> 
> ...



Both are good. Both are trust-worthy.

And as for prices, you guys are lucky. Do you even know that the Palit HD4850 costs 15k here . I planned to buy one more HDD (solely from my money and as i'm 13, i had no more than 3k), and man the Seagate 500GB costs 4.3k  and no-one seems to know what is a 'Western Digital'.

This is the case with me.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^ thats sucks man.thats why my hopes of buying Nehalem by end of 2008 seems to be a distant dream.

how good is the VX430W psu?is it better than the CM 650W?also there seems to be a price diff of 1000 bucks bet CM 600W & 650W?can some1 explain why?


----------



## Roadripper (Aug 25, 2008)

did u mean VX450 W ?? corsair ???


----------



## hellgate (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^ yup thats rt.thnx 4 correcting me.


----------



## Roadripper (Aug 25, 2008)

go for VX450 man too good bt CM600W is also nt bad i hav a CM600W no probs so far...


----------



## hellgate (Aug 26, 2008)

just got info on a few months old 3870 X2 for 10k shipped.the card's bought from US so no local warranty.the deal looks sweet.sud i go 4 it?
i think it'll be better than 4850 or 9800GTX+.


----------



## Roadripper (Aug 26, 2008)

hellgate said:


> just got info on a few months old 3870 X2 for 10k shipped.the card's bought from US so no local warranty.the deal looks sweet.sud i go 4 it?
> i think it'll be better than 4850 or 9800GTX+.



IMO don go for it u can get a 4850 for 10.5k odd y go witout warranty /??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

hellgate said:


> just got info on a few months old 3870 X2 for 10k shipped.the card's bought from US so no local warranty.the deal looks sweet.sud i go 4 it?
> i think it'll be better than 4850 or 9800GTX+.



it will definetly beat HD4850 and 9800GTX+ bcoz HD3870x2 is a double GPU solution


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2008)

hellgate said:


> hey guys i'm thinking of upgarding my pc.
> 1st i'm looking 4 a gfx card in the range of 15-20k.in a diff thread i was suggested 4870.wat i was thinking was of buying nVidia (9800GTX+ or GTX 260) cuz nost games r supported by nVidia.so plz suggest me brands which i shall get in Kolkata.also give me the names of the shops and their contact nos.
> Thnx




Oh Man what is it you cannot do with this system.........any game you cant play with its full glory on this config.......any hard core video/audio encoading you cannt do with this system...any ripping .....conversion.......editing....video capturing you cannot do with this system. Any image/vector processing, real time rendering you cannot do with this system.........all above are the most heavy tasks one can think over and even my system handles them smoothly (also its not necessary you do involve yourself in all of these activities....which I do BTW)......any specific reason of upgrading.....or its like I have got enough money to spare so now let me show who is the config king.....

plz dont get me wrong but practically speaking I dont find any reason to upgrade the system you currently have.

At the most the GPU if you want to play on a 21" display with insane resolutions.......
HD 4870 is marginally better than 280 but at a lesser price.......personally speakng I always go the nvidia way........rest is your call.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 26, 2008)

so sud i get the 3870 X2?
also will the Corsair VX450W be able to handle it?i think it sud.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Both are good. Both are trust-worthy.
> 
> And as for prices, you guys are lucky. Do you even know that the Palit HD4850 costs 15k here . I planned to buy one more HDD (solely from my money and as i'm 13, i had no more than 3k), and man the Seagate 500GB costs 4.3k  and no-one seems to know what is a 'Western Digital'.
> 
> This is the case with me.



thanks for the reply ....i will perhaps buy it from lynx or may be itwares wherever its cheap .....but lynx though looks cheap ..has 4% VAT excluded to it ...while the itwares prices have VAT included in them ...so at the end different is 100 or 200 rupees not much ....

actually this is same problem everywhere ....except perhaps for mumbai and delhi ....the here was telling me 12.2k for gecube HD4850 (another one said 14k + taxes)and 21k for HD4870 .....and they don't know whats 9800gtx+ ...he told me there is no such model ....

infact if u don't know about the hardware ..they just give u anything absurd at insane prices ...which they indeed do to people who doesn't know much ...

and there are some vendors ...when u go them and ask to them about graphics card they will ask u... do u want 512 mb card or 1 gb card???? ....without asking which model i want ...cos they think higher the RAM the better the card ....


----------



## hellgate (Aug 26, 2008)

@sam9s its not that my current config is giving me any probs or that i'm not able to run a game.its nothing like that.
upgrading just for trying new hardware.to say the truth dont hav enuf reasons to justify this upgrade.

@imgame2 yup thats true.can u believ this:
2day a guy was getting his pc assembled when he asked if he cud get the "nero' branded mobo for Intel procies.i'mean the guy didnt even know that Nero is a piece of software not hardware.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Roadripper said:


> go for VX450 man too good bt CM600W is also nt bad i hav a CM600W no probs so far...



even i wanted to go for CM 600 W how is it different from VX 450 ...??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> thanks for the reply ....i will perhaps buy it from lynx or may be itwares wherever its cheap .....but lynx though looks cheap ..has 4% VAT excluded to it ...while the itwares prices have VAT included in them ...so at the end different is 100 or 200 rupees not much ....
> 
> actually this is same problem everywhere ....except perhaps for mumbai and delhi ....the here was telling me 12.2k for gecube HD4850 (another one said 14k + taxes)and 21k for HD4870 .....and they don't know whats 9800gtx+ ...he told me there is no such model ....
> 
> ...



Sad but true in India. The vendors here dont know that the 9 series and the GTX series is out. Here still the 7300GS 512MB cards sell the most. Here still people think that higher GPU RAM gives more peformance than something with a higher clock frequency ,etc. Here people think that higher model number gives more performance. Heck people think they dont need a grafix card if they have a powerful CPU to play games (here powerful CPU is a Intel Pentium D ). There are only 4 eight series grafix card available here. 8400GS, 8600GT, 8800GT and 8800GTX. There is no trace of P45 or ANY NVIDIA mobo. Half of the vendors dunno what is an AMD X2 and kids which study in the same grade come to me and say that "my 6200 1GB TC beats the hell outta your 88whatever 512MB . "  If you goto a PC vendor and ask for the highest performing parts, he will give u a E4500 + 945 + 1GB DDR2 533MHz RAM + 160GB HDD + 7300GS 512MB and charge 40k. I asked a vendor that what is a difference between the 8600GT XXX and 8600GT Fatal1ty (i knew it ) and he said that Fatal1ty is a software without which new games wont run and I was like WTF!!.

Anyways, I will stop my ranting here.

it's India dude, you need to suffer.

"GOD HATES US ALL" .


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Both are good. Both are trust-worthy.
> 
> And as for prices, you guys are lucky. Do you even know that the Palit HD4850 costs 15k here . I planned to buy one more HDD (solely from my money and as i'm 13, i had no more than 3k), and man the Seagate 500GB costs 4.3k  and no-one seems to know what is a 'Western Digital'.
> 
> This is the case with me.



bro, seems to me it is too bad world for you being just 13
where do you live.
I have checked SP Road, Bangalore also. Never bought an GPU yet from there though, tried to check only once when I was thinking to build a new PC( the shopkeeper said 9K Saphire HD3850 that was like a month back), I got only my lappy no PC no TV nothing man(and I am earning), my father said no to me for my plan to buy(even though the money I was going to spend was my earnings), n everything got dumped.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 26, 2008)

@KPower Mania

A similar state here too.
Here 8400GS are high end cards & 8600GT is an Uber Card.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

acewin said:


> bro, seems to me it is too bad world for you being just 13
> where do you live.
> I have checked SP Road, Bangalore also. Never bought an GPU yet from there though, tried to check only once when I was thinking to build a new PC( the shopkeeper said 9K Saphire HD3850 that was like a month back), I got only my lappy no PC no TV nothing man(and I am earning), my father said no to me for my plan to buy(even though the money I was going to spend was my earnings), n everything got dumped.



I live in a punny little town (well, its a city actually) called Rajkot in Gujarat.


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

good to know that KPower

and hell now, I think its too much I will add on sam9s
I see CM 650W, in your siggy, VX450 or even CM600W would be less than what you got if I am right.

And most of the part I would say, though I know what is good, I have never worked ona dedicated GPU, never assembled a PC of my own. when was in inst my insti had given me in lab, when I joined company they gave me lappy. working on HP compaq 6510b its very good lappy, very good battery life of 3 and a half hour. except of a good GPU(workin on x3100 I cant even play age of empires 3 properly with my fast hands. Still stuck on aoe 2 and counterstrike zero or 1.6 LAN version.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 26, 2008)

saw 1thing yesterday at my vendors' place which i had never xpected to see was a ready stock of a XFX 9800GX2 1GB GDDR3 & he was charging 37k for that.
i mean wtf, u ppl dunno bout 9800GTX+ and say that 48xx series havent been released yet & u r keeping ready stock of 9800GX2 in a place where ppl r more that happy if they upgarde from IGP to a 8500GT 512MB DDR2.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

hellgate said:


> saw 1thing yesterday at my vendors' place which i had never xpected to see was a ready stock of a XFX 9800GX2 1GB GDDR3 & he was charging 37k for that.
> i mean wtf, u ppl dunno bout 9800GTX+ and say that 48xx series havent been released yet & u r keeping ready stock of 9800GX2 in a place where ppl r more that happy if they upgarde from IGP to a 8500GT 512MB DDR2.



lol. Anyways what happened about your purchase ? Getting any good deals on HD4850 ? I think you should order it from www.lynx-india.com .


----------



## hellgate (Aug 26, 2008)

yep got a rate of 11.5 for MSI HD4850 and 13k for MSI 9800GTX.


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

good going, so which one u r ordering.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 26, 2008)

i think i'll get the 4850 and use it for 2-3 months if i aint satisfied then  i'll get somethin else.
or i can get the 3870 X2 (2nd hand for 10k).


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 26, 2008)

4850 ... ur set... and TBH ... its no good ..seeing u have a 8800gt... cant belive u gonna spend couple of grands for what +-10 fps ???? 

or at least go above the 8800...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

^^He has the old 8800GTS 320MB which is cr@p. HD4850 is g00d. Stick to it .


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

hellgate said:


> yep got a rate of 11.5 for MSI HD4850 and 13k for MSI 9800GTX.



dude where are u getting MSI  ???  and make sure u look for 9800 gtx+ if u want to go for it cos its much faster card than old 9800 gtx ....don't let evil vendors confuse u ....


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 26, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> true..hw many games support physx/gettng physx ?
> these--
> Cryostasis (Dev: Action Forms/Publisher: 1C Games)
> Nurien (developed and published by Nurien Software)
> ...




And to support that fact, I haven't heard of a single of these titles!!!



imgame2 said:


> dude where are u getting MSI  ???  and make sure u look for 9800 gtx+ if u want to go for it cos its much faster card than old 9800 gtx ....don't let evil vendors confuse u ....




Its 9.8k for Sapphire 4850 
&
Its 11.5k for Xpert Vision GeForce 9800GTX+ as well as Zotac 9800GTX+


----------



## hellgate (Aug 26, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> dude where are u getting MSI ??? and make sure u look for 9800 gtx+ if u want to go for it cos its much faster card than old 9800 gtx ....don't let evil vendors confuse u ....


 
from Mark in Kolkata.

and dood the vendors aint confusing me,its the other way round.when i asked them bout 9800GTX+,they said that theres no such card available.theres only 9800GTX.when i showed them on the internet bout 9800GTX+,the guy said that its just a remaned model which is being sold by some board partners and theres no diff bet a 9800GTX & 9800GTX+.
so its no use arguing with them.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

hellgate said:


> from Mark in Kolkata.
> 
> and dood the vendors aint confusing me,its the other way round.when i asked them bout 9800GTX+,they said that theres no such card available.theres only 9800GTX.when i showed them on the internet bout 9800GTX+,the guy said that its just a remaned model which is being sold by some board partners and theres no diff bet a 9800GTX & 9800GTX+.
> so its no use arguing with them.



then god help us...MSI cards are supposed to cheaper than palit/gecube HD4850 ...atleast thats what they had been discussing in R770 thread !



comp@ddict said:


> Its 9.8k for Sapphire 4850
> &
> Its 11.5k for Xpert Vision GeForce 9800GTX+ as well as Zotac 9800GTX+



where are u getting that prices  ???



KPower Mania said:


> Sad but true in India. The vendors here dont know that the 9 series and the GTX series is out. Here still the 7300GS 512MB cards sell the most. Here still people think that higher GPU RAM gives more peformance than something with a higher clock frequency ,etc. Here people think that higher model number gives more performance. Heck people think they dont need a grafix card if they have a powerful CPU to play games (here powerful CPU is a Intel Pentium D ). There are only 4 eight series grafix card available here. 8400GS, 8600GT, 8800GT and 8800GTX. There is no trace of P45 or ANY NVIDIA mobo. Half of the vendors dunno what is an AMD X2 and kids which study in the same grade come to me and say that "my 6200 1GB TC beats the hell outta your 88whatever 512MB . "  If you goto a PC vendor and ask for the highest performing parts, he will give u a E4500 + 945 + 1GB DDR2 533MHz RAM + 160GB HDD + 7300GS 512MB and charge 40k. I asked a vendor that what is a difference between the 8600GT XXX and 8600GT Fatal1ty (i knew it ) and he said that Fatal1ty is a software without which new games wont run and I was like WTF!!.
> 
> Anyways, I will stop my ranting here.
> 
> ...



man i really don't know what to say about these vendors ...but at ur place it looks like they touch new heights .....just hope that they get to understand what good and whats not ......but i m sure they will not change cos even selling utter trash they are earning a lot .......it really hurts even more when u make up ur mind to buy something and u come to know its either not available or costing a mountain .....


----------



## Roadripper (Aug 26, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> even i wanted to go for CM 600 W how is it different from VX 450 ...??



for me CM600W is cooler and i run ma pc atleast 20 hours per day keep for downloadin and play games No probs for me its 70% efficent on load too donno abt v450 bt its is a good one tooo wit a single rail on 12v bt cm600 has 18amps on each 12v rails...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> then god help us...MSI cards are supposed to cheaper than palit/gecube HD4850 ...atleast thats what they had been discussing in R770 thread !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know that I had to buy a E4500 + 945 because MSI P35 costed 11k and E6600 costed 9k here


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Do you know that I had to buy a E4500 + 945 because MSI P35 costed 11k and E6600 costed 9k here



dude thats really insane ...i don't know if E6600 was ever 9k anywhere else ....i hope nest time u will think twice before buying anything locally atleast i do ...at my place there is no MSI cos vendors don't keep it due to pathetic after sales support ...so can't even think of buying a buy MSI P45 neo locally ...i guess its only in mumbai and delhi that u get all the fancy stuff at fancy prices ...rest of india lives in dark age


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Do you know that I had to buy a E4500 + 945 because MSI P35 costed 11k and E6600 costed 9k here



Kpower we can all understand your pain.
ingame2, in Bangalore n Chennai also we get easily good hardwares.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

acewin said:


> Kpower we can all understand your pain.
> ingame2, in Bangalore n Chennai also we get easily good hardwares.



no acewin i disagree....chennai is as bad as any other place ...may be in banglore u can get better stuff cos its IT capital and full of IT people ...more awareness so perhaps vendors are more aware as well ...i had trouble finding abit I35 E mobo a month ago, in chennai nobody keeps MSI cos they say serivce is not good,only recently they started keeping corsair RAM,PSU.gigabyte only basic stuff and above all graphics card ...xfx,asus ...now u get palit and sometimes very rarely POV.

i guess its simple demand supply dynamics ....people don't demand (i mean in numbers) so they don't keep it....before HD4850 it would have been difficult to find a ATI cards.
and above their understanding of computer hardware is as lame as anyone u could imagine....


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 26, 2008)

A suggestion for all of u-start ur own hardware selling business 
my city had there sh1t prices so i did the same.sold a lot of stuff purchased from vendors  but only those things which can be registered on the internet so no one asks for bill.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> A suggestion for all of u-start ur own hardware selling business
> my city had there sh1t prices so i did the same.sold a lot of stuff purchased from vendors  but only those things which can be registered on the internet so no one asks for bill.



now thats really a good suggestion  ...if u started ur own ...? how much u are selling a HD4850 for  ...?



Roadripper said:


> for me CM600W is cooler and i run ma pc atleast 20 hours per day keep for downloadin and play games No probs for me its 70% efficent on load too donno abt v450 bt its is a good one tooo wit a single rail on 12v bt cm600 has 18amps on each 12v rails...



thanks i m looking forward to buy CM600 or CM650 with a HD4850 ...within two weeks ....lets see how it goes ....


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 26, 2008)

well i don't keep anything in stock-this is the first step.in case anyone in my city is interested,i'd get a card from any shop in delhi,mum or just from lynx and sell it for a 500-1000bucks margin,which is less than my local dealers.thats it.i don't own a shop (m a student)/keep a stock of anything so i don't have worry about any kind of loss.and neither do i suggest hardware or get assembled.i just get them mobos ,hdds and that kind of stuff and all purchase is handled by another frnd of mine

And corsair 450 is better than cm 600.the only problem is it needs sine wave ups on which no one would spend another 5-6k


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 27, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> And corsair 450 is better than cm 600.the only problem is it needs sine wave ups on which no one would spend another 5-6k



i don't need a  UPS ..neither am i worried about electricity bill ...so i feel its better to go for CM 600W ..even at 70% efficiency  it will come for i will get 420 W ..i hope it will be enough for HD4850 ...


----------

